# Software recommendation



## feathertoad (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello! Do you know a video conferencing software that we can use for online meetings aside from Skype? I need something that can we can access with all kinds of devices like iOS, Android and Windows. Thank you!


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 4, 2016)

Would this be fantasy video conferencing software? I think it's called a crystal ball.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 5, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> Would this be fantasy video conferencing software? I think it's called a crystal ball.


The PalantÃ­ri is a closed system and admittedly with a few bugs but had a good reputation.


----------



## Russ (Aug 5, 2016)

I did a video conference the other day on something called Jabber the other day and it was great.  Technically I don't know if it meets your needs but it might be worth looking at.

But I will try the crystal ball next.


----------



## bugbear (Aug 8, 2016)

Russ said:


> I did a video conference the other day on something called Jabber the other day and it was great.  Technically I don't know if it meets your needs but it might be worth looking at.
> 
> But I will try the crystal ball next.



Just getting into the spirit of HP since the script / book / screenplay is a hot topic now - should I be looking for a pensieve?


----------



## bugbear (Aug 8, 2016)

feathertoad said:


> Hello! Do you know a video conferencing software that we can use for online meetings aside from Skype? I need something that can we can access with all kinds of devices like iOS, Android and Windows. Thank you!



Just keep bumping into you -  PM me and we can discuss. On the other hand, I like using Skype - it has most of what I need. If you are not completely happy with Skype, for me, the 2nd best is http://www.brothercloud.com/omnijoin/support/compatible-hardware.aspx video conferencing hardware  that Omnijoin has. If that still does not give you what you need, then just type "online meeting" on google?


----------



## bugbear (Sep 4, 2016)

Russ said:


> I did a video conference the other day on something called Jabber the other day and it was great.  Technically I don't know if it meets your needs but it might be worth looking at.
> 
> But I will try the crystal ball next.



I tried jabber - it is quite a good experience. Developed by cisco, right?


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 4, 2016)

bugbear said:


> Just getting into the spirit of HP since the script / book / screenplay is a hot topic now - should I be looking for a pensieve?



The Floo Network?


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 4, 2016)

Okay DotA, I find that hilarious.  Anyway, what about Duo?  It's like skype but much better.  I think only one on one calls though.


----------



## Russ (Sep 6, 2016)

bugbear said:


> I tried jabber - it is quite a good experience. Developed by cisco, right?



I think so yes.


----------

